# Need bail arm spring for Pflueger President reel



## MickL

I have a model 6730 Pflueger President. The bail arm spring broke. I called Pfueger. She said that part is no longer available. She offered me a discount on the newer model reel, but i don't think i really want one. If anybody knows where or how i could get another spring i would appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Find one on Craigslist or Ebay or a rummage sale. Good Luck. I generally spend about $40 per reel and they last about three years then I start over.


----------



## MickL

Sounds like mine may be near it's end...... bought it 2 and a half yrs ago for $45. It's the first Pflueger i ever bought.... might have to go back to Shimano for my inexpensive bass/walleye reel. I got a Pflueger Arbor for coho/steelhead and haven't had any major problem with that one, although i had to stretch the bail arm spring a bit to get the strength i wanted.


----------



## U D

Get a hold of Tuna Tom.

http://www.tunasreeltroubles.com/contact.html


----------



## JAA

I personally have had good luck with Okuma for inexpensive reels that seem to last, I pick them up on amazon


----------



## strmanglr

Grab one out from a similar size reel if you got a scrub one. I had the same thing happen on the same reel.


----------



## StStutz

i recently had my 30 patriarch blow up on me, i'll try to check it out tonight and see if it's compatible with the president.


----------



## MickL

StStutz said:


> i recently had my 30 patriarch blow up on me, i'll try to check it out tonight and see if it's compatible with the president.


I have some info that may save you some time and effort. I did a little looking on the Pflueger website and found that the 6730 President spring is SAP#1205923 and the 9530 Patriarch spring is SAP#1201835. I also found closeup photos of the springs on a replacement parts website. My spring is about 3/4 inch long and yours is about 1 inch. So it seems they are definitely different. If your Patriarch is model 9530, i doubt if that spring would work property in my President. But i sure appreciate your offer to help.
I don't have any broken Pflueger reels to scavenge parts from, but maybe i'll look at some of my old Shimanos to see if their spring might work.


----------



## strmanglr

I'll tell ya, I didn't even measure. It looked about the same, I put it in, the reel worked. Never knew I could order the part.


----------



## MickL

I remembered i had kept a few springs from old ball-point pens that i had thrown away. One of them was about the same length and diameter as what i need, so i put it in. The bail tension is somewhat weaker than original, but it has been working ok. For now I'll keep using that and see how long it lasts.


----------



## sfw1960

Get one at the hardware store.........


----------



## MickL

sfw1960 said:


> Get one at the hardware store.........


I hadn't tried a local hardware store because i assumed they won't have a selection of springs that small...... but maybe they do.... i should check..... thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ranger Ray

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bail-spring-p-1433493.html


----------



## plugger

U D said:


> Get a hold of Tuna Tom.
> 
> http://www.tunasreeltroubles.com/contact.html


 I was there today looking for some shimano bail springs and no luck. About the only spinning reel parts they seem to have is Okuma.


----------



## sfw1960

plugger said:


> I was there today looking for some shimano bail springs and no luck. About the only spinning reel parts they seem to have is Okuma.


Mike I would almost bet that the Shimano springs are 5-6X the price of an Okuma, so they'd order it because it's a spring for cripes sake, it's not a gold trinket made of unobtainable. LOL! 

Mostly the Ma & Pa shops will get "stuck" with a spare one or two here N there (that's how I found drag parts for 3 - 22+ YO SpeedMaster reels to 6 shop, but I got 'em!), but I bet 1/2 or more of the shops I got parts from back in the day are a dusty memory...

Postage ain't cheap no more either!


----------



## JAA

shimano bail springs https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=shimano+bail+springs&_sacat=0


----------



## ScotVic21

JAA said:


> shimano bail springs https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=shimano+bail+springs&_sacat=0


Also check Ali Express, it’s hard to find parts but they have everything. Ordered 3 sets of 3 bearings for a Shimano reel for $3bucks shipped. It takes a while to arrive from China but they have everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger

sfw1960 said:


> Mike I would almost bet that the Shimano springs are 5-6X the price of an Okuma, so they'd order it because it's a spring for cripes sake, it's not a gold trinket made of unobtainable. LOL!
> 
> Mostly the Ma & Pa shops will get "stuck" with a spare one or two here N there (that's how I found drag parts for 3 - 22+ YO SpeedMaster reels to 6 shop, but I got 'em!), but I bet 1/2 or more of the shops I got parts from back in the day are a dusty memory...
> 
> Postage ain't cheap no more either!


 Shimano springs were .99. I just ordered 4. Doing so much perch fishing my lower cost spinning reels are not holding up. I bought 4 30-45 dollar Shimano reels last year and I already am having wear issues. I think I am going to have to upgrade to about 150 dollars to get a reel that holds up to 4 or 5 days a week. As a last resort I ordered a pair of Phlueger presidents to see what their durability is like.


----------



## sfw1960

plugger said:


> Shimano springs were .99. I just ordered 4. Doing so much perch fishing my lower cost spinning reels are not holding up. I bought 4 30-45 dollar Shimano reels last year and I already am having wear issues. I think I am going to have to upgrade to about 150 dollars to get a reel that holds up to 4 or 5 days a week. As a last resort I ordered a pair of Phlueger presidents to see what their durability is like.


The Pres are still pretty good - just a bit heavy for my liking.

I have a pretty good mix as Cabela's Prodigy 30 (same as, W/ smaller spool capacity) and Okuma RTX30S because they weigh 6.6 oz - Percha Man turned me on to these who's probably not been on here in a long time.

They have been decent, but I have enough I can't speak to the durability because they don't all get the wear concentrated on just one reel but with an MSRP of $99 and getting various price breaks they're hard to go wrong for me.


----------



## plugger

sfw1960 said:


> The Pres are still pretty good - just a bit heavy for my liking.
> 
> I have a pretty good mix as Cabela's Prodigy 30 (same as, W/ smaller spool capacity) and Okuma RTX30S because they weigh 6.6 oz - Percha Man turned me on to these who's probably not been on here in a long time.
> 
> They have been decent, but I have enough I can't speak to the durability because they don't all get the wear concentrated on just one reel but with an MSRP of $99 and getting various price breaks they're hard to go wrong for me.


 One thing I think I am going to like about the presidents is they seem to just the right size for perch. The 30 series seem to fall halfway between a 1000 shimano and a 2500. If you have too small a spool in cold weather monofilament tends to kink and snarl. My trout and steelhead reels I don't mind spending good money for because I need a good drag and a smooth retrieve but perch fishing I need a reel that goes up and down and the bail stays closed. With my wife perch fishing with me a lot what ever I use I need six set ups. We fish two rods and each have a spare ready to go. I guess I am stuck in the mind set from 15 years ago where 60-70 dollars would buy a quality shimano, now its 160-170.


----------

